# Sanctuary



## Blaze77x (Jul 16, 2018)

Sup
Im in search of a great place to live outdoors. Like in a tent until I can find a way to build better shelter, like a diy cabin.
Not much experience here.
Tips, ideas, place suggestions, west states???


----------



## Blaze77x (Jul 17, 2018)

palmazon said:


> Incidentally, I've located your IDEAL situation - go ahead and PayPal me $10k US & I'll put you on my waiting list



O joyyyyy


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jul 17, 2018)

Blaze77x said:


> Sup
> Im in search of a great place to live outdoors. Like in a tent until I can find a way to build better shelter, like a diy cabin.
> Not much experience here.
> Tips, ideas, place suggestions, west states???


Dude, my man... The Free world doesn't exist here. Maybe in other places around the world. But here... Maybe more specific. But your kinda doomed to the same as the rest of us... No place to go my friend.


----------



## Blaze77x (Jul 17, 2018)

palmazon said:


> I meant no malice despite my tone. I've traveled a fair bit - 1st class, stowaway, and everything between - explored myriad facets of human experience; still no free lunch. You gotta shift for yourself in this life. I don't mean to come off righteous, but if you've hit upon an easier mode of surviving do tell. Granted, I've come across tremendously generous souls who've shared everything they had and more - but not in any sustainable mode. Nor would I have accepted anything beyond reasonable. But that's me - I got my own trail to blaze...


I get it, I do. I was basically fishing, dragging a line lol. You never know if you dont ask. I dream of living off grid, and know its not going to be easy or free. So yeah, just thought I would check to see if there were any answers to my plea. I appreciate your councel. For its not balls I lack, only experience


----------

